# URIST LOVE TIPS FOR GOODNIGHT WITH WOM MAN



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

i make list of tip to shaer suces with woman



1.  show her cock you will rock hard
2.  use object she will fuck
3.  you pay money she hug clit
4.  around house paint everyry where but not on ass
5.  by her flower tell she smell better lies
6.  advice from dog no good
7.  god go to church stay in women
8.  show house early peek in window shitty tit no no
9.  motherfuck shouldn't be obligation
10. no sex until third gate or secund blobgoljob or somethin
11. dont drive moms van full of bullet hole
12. when suit on dont jack in head for hair
13. steal her shit pretend police
14. no church finger
15. use school restroom for mail
16. shit her place bad up
17. shit ur place her dont mind
18. alwys pay for shit
19. slow fuck good but ask the server
20. play video of last famlily meetung
21. neighbor dog claims is yours
22. her women
23. teddy bare not teddy beer
24. if she naked watch parent
25. if you naked watch dad
26. jew girl more money but the barbecue is hard
27. into violence date shittie girls
28. more fucker because the barrels roll
29. go bar find girl fuck
30. expensive restarant is more fuck
31. a 1 nigh stand can last 30 years
32. if pregant aim for bellier button
33. watch movie lame kill her whit time
34. show porn o everything LOL.
35. pillow threermammep
36. acup boobsex embaras
37. if she no good return flahslight
38. do drug she not smoke oh no
39. do coke she not do drink it
40. your penis is like taoast temple
41. despite movies apple pie not vagina
42. number one best tip
43. oh yea stic it in her
44. if want marry forget name
45. because fuck of house
46. look at moon see her face oh fuck she is very fat
47. if fat take to mxdonald
48. other burgre king
49. taco bell classe girl
50. fuck at restraunt no good you pay driver


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

51. fuck driver too yes
52. hot frend take break go back
53. u have knive use
54. no condom remove imediately
55. weahere ass is hat
56. men have butthole think about it
57. i try nple fuck
58. eat posse she no cry
59. if she cock run away
60. vagena like mammoth no bad u cock god
61. alwayse jack off
62. com on face just lotoin
63. before sex do motion of cock over the bridge for help
64. if siucide get in last dick
65. drool a bit not bad pass it food
66. baby fuck no
67. justin beiber = pusse
68. if she not keep outisde the chest
69. lol
70. no swallo press harder
71. because she is a whale dosnt mean no plancton
72. turn light off see cock better
73. try attempt celebrity
74. terrorits hot she fuck bomb
75. pretend you are dinosoar inside her
76. u king lion of africa national geographic tits
77. u ugly she ugy u 23
78. lissen old music girs pretend to lik
79. gun to head no shame
80. ancient romAN lesbiun ok be ceser``
81. posittub god betr eral
82. baby daddy with gun wear vbest
83. kill fucker if tuch ddick
84. mama hot fuck too
85. papa hot touf luck
86. no money sell body
87. motheruck inA CLUSTET=R`
88. nevr apologize for cum accident`
89. more pride with age but ball less small
90. cardboard pice in her vagana
91. the little man listen him good cock
92. likie animal u must fight against ass
93. she look like bloke use her
94. she destroid comp with boob  watch out
95. car good but leave room for dick inside pedal
96. blue ball jack bathrrom is only color
97. america land of pussy europe land of tit middle east terrorist
98. eat reese good breathe
99. try to smelt like food if fat
100. number 1 best tip


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

Wut.exe


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 9, 2010)

oh boy
can't decide if this is golden


----------



## Ratte (Sep 9, 2010)

Lolan p hard, not sure if ban.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't ban Ratte, this is golden


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> Don't ban Ratte, this is golden



your sig says it all


----------



## Ratte (Sep 9, 2010)

Keeping open for shits and giggles until some dumb fucker ruins everything ever.


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> oh boy
> can't decide if this is golden


 
no is elektronik


----------



## Enwon (Sep 9, 2010)

This is epic.  I especially love the barely intelligible grammar and spelling.  Good work, OP.


----------



## The DK (Sep 9, 2010)

i enjoyed it, must be traslating it though some of that makes no sense


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> no is elektronik


 
Supersonik


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

Very rarely, a few times in a lifetime, you do see a thread and when you have seen it nothing can ever be the same. Walls have been pulled down, barriers broken, a dimension of feeling, of existence itself, has opened in you that was not there before. "URIST LOVE TIPS FOR GOODNIGHT WITH WOM MAN" is a thread of this magnitude. To see it is to have yourself taken apart, undone, touched at the place of your own essence; it is to be turned back, as if after a long absence, into a human being.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

wut if u r wom man?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> Supersonik


 
hypnotik


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 9, 2010)

faolowing these tips an sugestions i have all of the luck with ladiys
thansk iurist areal furafiranyytr forms treasuer

EDIT: vote five or i will murder every last one of you useless motherfucks


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 9, 2010)

troll?

The horrible grammar/stupidity made me stop reading it...


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Very rarely, a few times in a lifetime, you do see a thread and when you have seen it nothing can ever be the same. Walls have been pulled down, barriers broken, a dimension of feeling, of existence itself, has opened in you that was not there before. "URIST LOVE TIPS FOR GOODNIGHT WITH WOM MAN" is a thread of this magnitude. To see it is to have yourself taken apart, undone, touched at the place of your own essence; it is to be turned back, as if after a long absence, into a human being.


 thi wat woman say to me after mak lov

but remembr

best tip for lov is penis tip


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 9, 2010)

This is completely unlike anything I've ever seen before. Ever. Good work, OP.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 9, 2010)

This is.....
Beautiful.

I love this thread.


----------



## Querk (Sep 9, 2010)

I cracked up at 41. I don't know why. It hurts me to laugh at any of these.


but oh my god they are so good


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wut if u r wom man?


 sed the PM i sho


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> hypnotik


 
OFFBLAST


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

3picFox said:


> troll?
> 
> The horrible grammar/stupidity made me stop reading it...


 u r doin it rong


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

3pic fox i am not roll 

do location say under bridge no i am all man i show cock


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I've always had trouble with women, but I think this will help a lot.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

this is the best thread


----------



## Willow (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh wow, so this is the first thing I see when I come home.

I think I just had an aneurysm.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> Oh wow, so this is the first thing I see when I come home.
> 
> I think I just had an aneurysm.


 Welcome home :>


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> I think I just had an aneurysm.



folow tip mak woman have multiple angeurasm


----------



## Ratte (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> folow tip mak woman have multiple angeurasm


 
me so hnry mm


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 9, 2010)

i would like this thread stickied forever. FOREVER.


----------



## Willow (Sep 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Welcome home :>


 c:

This just seems like another normal night to me.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i would like this thread stickied forever. FOREVER.


 I second this.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

Why does FAF not have an archive for this kind of thing


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> Why does FAF not have an archive for this kind of thing


 saved to computer. Thank you print screen


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

one time maybe i psot storis i write 

i writ 3 storis


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> one time maybe i psot storis i write
> 
> i writ 3 storis


 
i want 2 rd ur storis


oh god help i will type like this forever


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> 3pic fox i am not roll
> 
> do location say under bridge no i am all man i show cock


 
u b da sepe dat goes clik clac ova bridg


----------



## The DK (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Twink said:


> u b da sepe dat goes clik clac ova bridg


 wat r u sayin i don understn

sepe is semen?

*cokslap*


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2010)

*WOM-MAN!*

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/674/womman.png


----------



## Slyck (Sep 9, 2010)

I want whatever pills this guy has.


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I want whatever pills this guy has.


 no tak pill am all man

i can hav erectionat you for day


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

i dont know if i feel comfortable talking about "jew girls"


----------



## Slyck (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> no tak pill am all man
> 
> i can hav erectionat you for day


So just to be clear you're clean and sober?


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> wat r u sayin i don understn
> 
> sepe is semen?
> 
> *cokslap*


 
ida b takin in tha mouth

nah dah shepe is da ting widda wul andda huves


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Slyck said:


> So just to be clear you're clean and sober?


 5




Twink said:


> ida b takin in tha mouth
> 
> nah dah shepe is da ting widda wul andda huves


 are yu reatarded


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

never leave


i love you long time


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> never leave
> 
> 
> i love you long time



WOM-MAN WILL NEVER LEAVE

HE IS MEGA SUPER WOMAN PROTECTOR


----------



## Slyck (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> 5


 ????


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> WOM-MAN WILL NEVER LEAVE
> 
> HE IS MEGA SUPER WOMAN PROTECTOR


 
0.o five WHOLE munites? WOW 0.0


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Slyck said:


> ????


 PROFIT


----------



## Slyck (Sep 9, 2010)

Twink said:


> 0.o five WHOLE munites? WOW 0.0


 The trick is to _slow fuck good but ask the server_ as said in tip #19.


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

ofen i ask myslef

wat is menin of lif

this is questin i anser wen i came in woman hair


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 9, 2010)

I like #14.

No Church finger.

No Church finger at all.


----------



## Enwon (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a glorious thread.  uristshadowwolf, you will live forever in history as the man who finally figured out women, for you have proven yourself to be the smartest, most sophisticated, wisest member of the forums with your great knowledge.  I am certain that the ladies love you...


----------



## Machine (Sep 9, 2010)

EDIT: I think you're trying way too hard, OP.

Can't even tell if this is legit shit.


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2010)

Slyck said:


> ????


 
*FIVE!*

http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6088/womman2.png


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> ofen i ask myslef
> 
> wat is menin of lif
> 
> this is questin i anser wen i came in woman hair


 
Sigged for the truth.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 9, 2010)

I think this advice seems logical.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

> america land of pussy europe land of tit middle east terrorist



like

i dunno 

i think american women have some decent tits


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

#10
blobgoljob sounds messy


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> are yu reatarded



i need to quit the internet


----------



## Donniel Mcfrankenzupe (Sep 9, 2010)

This thread has broken my mind, I can not think logically or with any sanity anymore. This thread is the breaker of minds! My god what has Wom Man brought upon us!


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> like
> 
> i dunno
> 
> i think american women have some decent tits


americant tit too messy
they get sgurgary and big and big ant pop they explade
to bad


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 9, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> americant tit too messy
> they get sgurgary and big and big ant pop they explade
> to bad


 
i love you


----------



## Willow (Sep 10, 2010)

I feel the urge to laugh at this thread.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Willow said:


> I feel the urge to laugh at this thread.


 we all did. It's okay to laugh


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 10, 2010)

show her cock you will rock hard

best tip ever

also i think american tits are just fine as a woman with such a thing


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's my list:

1) Ask her nicely.
2) If #1 fails, do no more.


----------



## Riley (Sep 10, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> americant tit too messy
> they get sgurgary and big and big ant pop they explade
> to bad


 
*EXPLADE!*

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/4683/womman3.png

I am having way too much fun here.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Riley said:


> *EXPLADE!*
> 
> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/4683/womman3.png
> 
> I am having way too much fun here.


 this is my favorite


----------



## Riley (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this is my favorite


 
I'm taking progressively less time on each one.  It's gone from 10 minutes to just over 5.

What am I doing to myself.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 10, 2010)

So much of this is sig'able....


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 10, 2010)

she say no, mean yyas alwais
put pennis in her
she like, you no worry


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 10, 2010)

Someone tell Dr. Ruth to retire. We've found a new sex guru.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> *100 point list*


 
Hello furries. Look at your post, now back toï»¿ mine. Now back at your post now back to mine.ï»¿ Sadly it isn't mine, but if you stopped trolling and startedï»¿ postingï»¿ legitimate posts it could look like mine.ï»¿ Look down, backï»¿ up, where are you? You'reï»¿ scrolling through the thread, writing the post your post could look like. What did you post? Back at mine,ï»¿ it's a reply saying something you want to hear. Look again, theï»¿ reply is now diamonds! Anything is possible when you stop trolling a start posting legitimate posts. I'm on a horse.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 10, 2010)

This is the best thread that has ever existed on the forums.


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 10, 2010)

i wake up this moring thiking :ursit no more treesome whit woman no do everything all day log u too mcuh sexy pap pap in the hosue i writhe storys today
is abotu a dog that meet firemen and they go plese hq to haved sex



Code Red said:


> Hello furries. Look at your post, now back toï»¿ mine. Now back at your post now back to mine.ï»¿ Sadly it isn't mine, but if you stopped trolling and startedï»¿ postingï»¿ legitimate posts it could look like mine.ï»¿ Look down, backï»¿ up, where are you? You'reï»¿ scrolling through the thread, writing the post your post could look like. What did you post? Back at mine,ï»¿ it's a reply saying something you want to hear. Look again, theï»¿ reply is now diamonds! Anything is possible when you stop trolling a start posting legitimate posts. I'm on a horse.


i benifit you hlep in urself so u git better whit woman btu if u sit on forum whit ur fat ass in day
diamont commend wel whit sexxy time even if ur fat touguh


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is the best thread that has ever existed on the forums.


 

True that.  :V


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Code Red said:


> True that.  :V


 i jsuut go arund


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Tell us more about the fireman and the dog


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> i benifit you hlep in urself so u git better whit woman btu if u sit on forum whit ur fat ass in day
> diamont commend wel whit sexxy time even if ur fat touguh


 
Wow, he still trolls, even when he fails at it.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

this thread is still here? Amazing.
Code Red...you quote failed


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Wow, he still trolls, even when he fails at it.


 
He's winning 

Because u mad


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> He's winning
> 
> Because u mad


 
Who said I was mad?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Who said I was mad?


 
You're the worst troll. Not him.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> You're the worst troll. Not him.


 
I dissagree. The op is a bad troll, I mean he's thrown grammar clean out the window, along with SIMPLE spellings of SIMPLE words. I am actually wondering if the OP is doing it deliberately or is drunk.

Actually this thread is so bad it makes me want to go find Paxil, Brazen or White Noise to come here and show him how it is done. :/


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dissagree. The op is a bad troll, I mean he's thrown grammar clean out the window, along with SIMPLE spellings of SIMPLE words. I am actually wondering if the OP is doing it deliberately or is drunk.
> 
> Actually this thread is so bad it makes me want to go find Paxil, Brazen or White Noise to come here and show him how it is done. :/


 Whitenoise was already here last night.
And the spelling/grammar is the same in other posts he made so unless he's drunk 24/7 I doubt it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dissagree. The op is a bad troll, I mean he's thrown grammar clean out the window, along with SIMPLE spellings of SIMPLE words. I am actually wondering if the OP is doing it deliberately or is drunk.
> 
> Actually this thread is so bad it makes me want to go find Paxil, Brazen or White Noise to come here and show him how it is done. :/


 
It went over your head, man. Part of the reason it's funny is because it's terrible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> It went over your head, man. Part of the reason it's funny is because it's terrible.



It didn't go over my head, I just don't find it funny.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It didn't go over my head, I just don't find it funny.


 
That's just like, your opinion, man.


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dissagree. The op is a bad troll, I mean he's thrown grammar clean out the window, along with SIMPLE spellings of SIMPLE words. I am actually wondering if the OP is doing it deliberately or is drunk.
> 
> Actually this thread is so bad it makes me want to go find Paxil, Brazen or White Noise to come here and show him how it is done. :/


i use spelt check when ever for storys lsit and when torogh the writhing
otterwise not to mcuh i do'nt rally care not making to get pusblisher so poeple no pay no mony no write

i not sure what u talk abut unless



AleutheWolf said:


> Whitenoise was already here last night.
> And the spelling/grammar is the same in other posts he made so unless he's drunk 24/7 I doubt it.


 druk more fun some time bitc say no no i give 40 and sometime kilt dad to


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> i use spelt check when ever for storys lsit and when torogh the writhing
> otterwise not to mcuh i do'nt rally care not making to get pusblisher so poeple no pay no mony no write
> 
> i not sure what u talk abut unless
> ...



Spell check can't even help this abomination.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 10, 2010)

I think I lol'ed.

I'm honestly not sure.  As I was reading the first two posts it was like I was in a dark tunnel "hearing" the "words" echoing around me loudly and indistinguishably and I think I might have actually been screaming, but I might have been laughing.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 10, 2010)

The spelling is a little too shitty for my tastes. It's just painful and dumb to read.

Good attempt though, I'm seeing a lot of potential here.


----------



## Azure (Sep 10, 2010)

Decent try, but it turns to shit after about 10 seconds. Try again. Voted 1.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

in soviet russia urist does wom man?
also;
"67. justin beiber = pusse"

hahahhaha


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 10, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Decent try, but it turns to shit after about 10 seconds. Try again. Voted 1.


 
lok insight yourself i see jelusy i wright i do storie i do lot of thing
when ending day i walk over tel goodnight and thik abut many thing
i haf dream somes time thik about gud think joice of lif do niece thing
and wen i wakeup the thing they becam more i have to look forward tho

i lif my lif and poepel liek me fro it
u art in matteres of fact marely sopist to wcich i ratter lack of inlel



LizardKing said:


> The spelling is a little too shitty for my tastes. It's just painful and dumb to read.
> 
> Good attempt though, I'm seeing a lot of potential here.


 thak you
my teahceer of philoospy sait that the more of 1 thing u do the moress it grown on u
but no looketht for advise no no alwayse keept moving


----------



## Azure (Sep 10, 2010)

OP, you strike me as the sort of fellow who teaches English to grade school kids. No wonder ebonics and "creative spelling" are becoming more popular.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 10, 2010)

First, we have a troll trying too hard.
Now we have a troll not trying at all... Not even grammar... I wonder why it is that all moderate trolls tend to survive?


----------



## Asswings (Sep 10, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> First, we have a troll trying too hard.
> Now we have a troll not trying at all... Not even grammar... I wonder why it is that all moderate trolls tend to survive?



Look up, you might just BARELY catch a glimpse of the joke as it flies way over your head.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Look up, you might just BARELY catch a glimpse of the joke as it flies way over your head.


 
n if u liek wom man u mait wan to cock n her fais lolkthxbai


----------



## Riley (Sep 10, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> lok insight yourself i see jelusy i wright i do storie i do lot of thing
> when ending day i walk over tel goodnight and thik abut many thing
> i haf dream somes time thik about gud think joice of lif do niece thing
> and wen i wakeup the thing they becam more i have to look forward tho
> ...


 
*TEAHCEER OF PHILOOSPY..*.?

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5623/womman4o.png

I dunno, you didn't really give me that much to work with.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Riley said:


> *TEAHCEER OF PHILOOSPY..*.?
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5623/womman4o.png
> 
> I dunno, you didn't really give me that much to work with.


 
did he mean philosophy or pillowspy? 
I think he meant pillowspy. it makes alot more sense.


----------



## Don (Sep 10, 2010)

This thread.

Oh dear God.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> This thread.
> 
> Oh dear God.


 
i can haz pusy ye?


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Riley said:


> *TEAHCEER OF PHILOOSPY..*.?
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5623/womman4o.png
> 
> I dunno, you didn't really give me that much to work with.



i mak pocture for u rilyer

http://i.imgur.com/chh3w.png

hop u lik get yu menne ladee


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 10, 2010)

Man, my Grammar Nazi senses are tingling hardcore.  I'd correct the op, but that would require way too much time.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

Riley said:


> *TEAHCEER OF PHILOOSPY..*.?
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5623/womman4o.png
> 
> I dunno, you didn't really give me that much to work with.


 
You should have had it say "quetsionn" or something, just to fit better.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

Also, friend request sent to OP.


----------



## Riley (Sep 10, 2010)

uristshadowwolf said:


> i mak pocture for u rilyer
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/chh3w.png
> 
> hop u lik get yu menne ladee



My god.  That is wonderful.  I shall cherish your brotherly love forever, OP.

This thread is the best thread.  It makes dreams come true.
Or something.


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, you guys.

...

CLIT BANG


----------



## Code Red (Sep 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Oh, you guys.
> 
> ...
> 
> CLIT BANG



JamesB went an Hero.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Wow, he still trolls, even when he fails at it.


 I appreciate the insinuation that it's me, but I've not been on nor am I creative enough for that. Also, I could not will myself to type that many spelling mistakes. It would kill me. 

Better luck next time, though. Have fun making yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 9, 2010)

Closed thread is closed but I just want to say. I've never been so unable to decide if something is an epic win or an epic fail.


----------

